# Timing Guide procedure



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

after getting an estimate today from the dealership that changing the timing chain, guides, tensioner and neccesary rings is going to be between 700-800 ballpark, with parts i thought that was retarded to pay that much in labour i thought i should check with your guy's opinion. In canada parts are a little more of course then the US, just to compare. however still thats like 300-400 worth of parts. they said it would probably take the whole day for them to do it. so i bought a FSM and took a look. i'm pretty new to fixing anything on a car, an engine noob if you will. bunch of things to ask:

1)are there any special tools that i'll need other then sockets,torque wrench, and screwdrivers?

2)does the distributor fit in only one way or do you have to line it up somewhere?

3)approx. how long would it take a knowledgable mechanic to do this?

4)what do i need to all take off to get to the front cover?

5)ANYONE who has does this and/or can lend me some tips on what i'm getting myself into would be really appreciated.

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Well you started in the right place by buying the FSM. Next for us to properly help you we need alittle more info about your 240. do you have a 89-90, 91-94, or 95-98? as all these will have some difrences (more so then others). 

I have done the timing chain on my 90, 240 2 times now. if i had the parts and tools when i started i could get it done in a day.

Tools that are needed off the top of my head
Sockets and wrenchs
10mm
12mm
14mm
19mm (belive the cam bolt size)
24mm (belive is the crank bolt size)

Dampner/Pulley Puller

Torque wrench
phillips and flat head screwdrives
timing light
rubber malet

Basic steps to geting started

Start by draining the engine and radiator
remove the intake piping (if you have the stock box still, discont piping from maf)
remove fan cover, and then fan
you should be able to remove the radiator now with the hoses still atached.

at this point you should have alot more room to work with just follow the FSM from there.

also putting the bolts and little parts into zip lock bags and lableing them helps alot later when your putting stuff back together. i have bags full of left over bolts and parts because i didnt do this the frist time.


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

thanks joe for your help. about how much is a pulley puller and a timing light(may be able to borrow these)? how do both these tools work? what do you need the rubber mallot for? i'm still curious about the distributor or do you not need to take it out? in the manual it says you have to take off the oil pump, water pump and the oil pan. is this stuff necessary? oh and its an 89. also, i'm think i'm going to order this timing kit from courtesy nissan but i don't know when my production date was. oh and thanks for the tip with all the screws, i was wondering how the hell i was gonna keep track?!!


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Just about any odd tool you should be able to rent/barow them at most large auto parts stores. Rubber mallot is to help remove the front cover.

As for production date, check on the drivers side door seal, it should have info regarding your 240 and its production date on it. you are going to have to pull out your distriputer, and your oil pump. they are pretty easy to line back up and you can mark the bolts befor you take it out to help get the timing back pretty close. you can even mark the rotor (or take pics of it so that you can be sure you have it lined back up right, digital camera can come in handy) I belive the directions in the FSM is pretty stright forward just read through it a couple times and you should be fine. do you have any friends that are good with cars that could help you?


----------



## Prelude Guy (Jul 19, 2004)

What year is your 240SX. There was a recall for the timing belt guide that might still be available to you. It only applies to 240s within a certain VIN number range.

The place I took mine to was going to still honor the recall even though it is so old. 

I have the info at home. I will PM you the VIN range. Might as well see if they will cover it.

This applies to 89 240SXs


----------

